

Long Before Hurd's Departure, The 'H-P Way' Was Shown The Door - kqr2
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100809-711931.html

======
awongh
can someone link to the article behind the paywall?

~~~
hga
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Hurd+stepped+down+in+disgr...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Hurd+stepped+down+in+disgrace%2C+capping+a+tumultuous+decade+for+the+iconic%22+site%3Awsj.com)

